
Oliver Samwer walks out of an interview with TechCrunch - wheels
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/10/14/oliver-samwer-walks-out-of-an-interview-with-techcrunch/
======
wccrawford
Wow. Accepting an interview, then refusing to give said interview and just
basically reading a press release instead... That's pretty weak. I'm not sure
what they thought that would accomplish, but I'm pretty confident that it went
the opposite direction.

